# ready to start side 4



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hello all!well, tonight is my first time for side 4 and i'm soooo looking forward to it...so far i haven't missed a day, and side 3 was very interesting for me, with the imagery of the wheel and all. (i still laugh when i think of Marilyn having 2 carts worth and dumping the carts too!)i hope i can actually "listen" to it, there are many times where i fall asleep and i think i'm not 'getting it'...(although i am) i just like to really listen and imagine all the visuals as Mike talks us through.







putting fresh batteries in the cd player! take care!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lotronexlvr, Yes...seems my cart tends to refill at times!!! Don't worry at all about sleeping. Just listen to Mike's voice and don't worry about what he says. Somehow the subconcsious mind knows automatically what to do! It will all come together for you!!!! Glad you are progressing along! Take care and feel good!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

*hands Marilyn a white chocolate macadamia nut cookie*







thanks Marilyn! it's so great to get all the positive feedback here. take care! anyone else wanna cookie? i gotz plenty.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

These are my favorite cookies how did you know. "white chocolate macadamia nut cookie"Yes please.







Lotroexlover, great attitude and spirit.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

Hi all Lotronexlvr, Enjoy your journey,







Best regardsMike


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hello all!well, i did side four last night, and i got up to the point where i got the star on my forehead, and then *boink* i must have drifted off cause i can't remember anything after that! LOL! and i personally love stars, i adore looking up at night and seeing them twinkling, (i live in Hawaii so lots to see) and when i was a little girl "When You Wish Upon a Star" was one of my favorites.*hands Eric a white chocolate macadamia nut cookie*


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

** Wipes cookies crumbs off of mouth** and says yummmmmmmm...thank you!!!







My son was in your land a year ago (Band contest) ...I recently developed a stray roll of film from that visit...how I envy your land!!! Beautiful!!He said he hated the poi!!! and the native tour guy said he hated it too!!! LOL







Happy star-gazing !!!------------------Marilyn


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hmmm....i did my side 4 again last night, but for some reason it didn't relax me as usual, and i listened to it all the way through...trying to relax, and actually got antsy and parts of my body almost felt borderline irritable! eeks. maybe it's those mind armies? i have been dealing with more stress, maybe that's a factor too. oh well. i'm not giving up, just making an observance. take care all!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

HI All,Lotro, keep persevering it, sounds like you know your reasons and are dealing with them logically and positively.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hi Mike!thanks for the positive response...day 34 for me!







take care all!


----------

